# Tap guide for the lathe



## 8ntsane (Feb 23, 2012)

This tap guide was a 5.00 buck spring loaded punch. Fits the 1/2 drill chuck, and works great as a spring loaded tap guide,,and its cheap!







Shown in my lathes tailstocks 3-inch chuck, but fits fine in a 1/2 drill chuck.
Just another low buck tool that comes in handy. You guys might allready have one in your tool box, but havnt thought about using it this way  

Paul


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 23, 2012)

Paul, that's a great idea. I don't have any taps with countersinks on the end. They all have 60* points instead. But if I need a spring centre, that will work quite well.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 23, 2012)

We'll have to start calling you Mr. Gadget around here. Another great shop tip.

Tom


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 23, 2012)

TLGriff said:


> We'll have to start calling you Mr. Gadget around here. Another great shop tip.
> 
> Tom



Well Maybe Im getting lazy in my old age, 
But if you can use another tool , to do the same job, Ill usually take the easy route out. Even when I do make parts, I try to make the min amount of pieces possible. I like the simple approch. 

I hope some of these tips help the less experianced machinist.

Paul


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 23, 2012)

Hawkeye said:


> Paul, that's a great idea. I don't have any taps with countersinks on the end. They all have 60* points instead. But if I need a spring centre, that will work quite well.



Hawkeye

Just make up a small spud , to slip over the end of the tool. Drill a dimple in the end for the point of your tap. I have many taps like that too. The same tool then covers both types of tap ends.

Paul


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 24, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> Well Maybe Im getting lazy in my old age,
> But if you can use another tool , to do the same job,
> Paul



Paul,

Another great idea. I like the way you multitask your tools.

Benny


----------



## arvidj (Feb 25, 2012)

*Pleading complete ignorance ...*

... and will show it by asking "whe, why and how do you use a 'tap guide'?"


----------



## Redirish (Feb 25, 2012)

*Tap guide*

Place the tap guide in the tailstock chuck, put the tap in position in the drilled hole in the work piece, extend the tailstock spindle to compress the spring in the tap guide. Then, as you turn the tap the tap guide follows the tap, keeping it straight.


----------

